
Lisp Badge – Self-contained ATmega1284 Lisp computer - AlexeyBrin
http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2AEE&xyz
======
eggy
Looks great! The greyscale plot is impressive for such a display. Where can I
get one? Now to make a Lisp Machine on a badge with custom ASIC/FPGA!

------
kristianp
By the maker of ulisp ([http://www.ulisp.com/](http://www.ulisp.com/)).

